# Dateien auf einem HTTP Server



## Soulfly2111 (14. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich moechte die Dateien von einem HTTP Server aufgelistet bekommen mit URL habe ich es zwar geschafft eine spezielle Datei runterzuladen aber ich moechte alle in einem speziellen Verzeichniss.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und vielleicht auch ein wenig Code liefern.

Gruss
Soulfly


----------



## Mag1c (14. Dez 2005)

Hi,

wenn dir der Web-Server auf eine Anfrage ala "http://ein.webserver.com/ein/pfad/" keine Dateiliste liefert, geht das nicht. Das einzige was man machen könnte, ist rekursiv HTML-Seiten von dort zu holen und die enthaltenen Links zu verfolgen. Man bekommt dadurch aber nur die verlinkten Dateien.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Soulfly2111 (14. Dez 2005)

ok danke werde es anders loesen muessen.

Gruss 
Soulfly


----------

